# Try This Forecast



## KingM (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you think the Tahoe area is going to have some good skiing after the weekend? Just don't go into the woods without some buddies and/or search dogs.

_Today: Periods of snow. The snow could be heavy at times. High near 25. Strong and damaging winds, with a south wind 100 to 105 mph decreasing to between 80 and 85 mph. Winds could gust as high as 145 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 45 to 51 inches possible.

Tonight: Periods of snow. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 13. Strong and damaging winds, with a southwest wind 75 to 80 mph decreasing to between 55 and 60 mph. Winds could gust as high as 130 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 39 to 45 inches possible.

Saturday: Occasional snow showers. High near 14. Strong and damaging winds, with a southwest wind between 55 and 65 mph, with gusts as high as 95 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 7 to 11 inches possible.

Saturday Night: Periods of snow. Low around 10. Very windy, with a west wind 50 to 55 mph decreasing to between 40 and 45 mph. Winds could gust as high as 95 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%._

http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/forecast/Ma...blat=37.077084&smap=1&mp=0&map.x=90&map.y=181


----------



## ajl50 (Jan 4, 2008)

That's too much snow. You can't ski that powder for weeks. With the poor snow they have had I doubt this heavy snow will bond well to the underlying layer.  100 inches is not what you want to ski on if it's on top of crappy hoar infested snow.  
It does mean however that they will be skiing until july!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 4, 2008)

I wonder what will be higher, the number of inches of snow accumulation or the % chance of EXTREME avalanche danger for a few days in the tahoe area :-o:  Both of these numbers will likely be really, really close to 100!


----------



## ajl50 (Jan 4, 2008)

After reading about this storm I'm totally impressed. It's an amazing set up. Look at the pacific wide sat. image and you'll see a tail of moisture being pulled in from as far away as the western pacific and indonesia. WOW!. That's alot of water. National weather service reno says that snowfall could be in the 6 to 8 INCHES PER HOUR realm. That's unreal. 
If you like weather jsut watch this bad boy blow in!


----------



## ozzy (Jan 4, 2008)

KingM said:


> Saturday: Occasional snow showers. High near 14. Strong and damaging winds, with a southwest wind between 55 and 65 mph, with gusts as high as 95 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 7 to 11 inches possible.



Occasional snow showers amounts to almost a foot of snow.  Yeah, i guess there's a lot of moistue assoiated with this system. Bastids!


----------



## KingM (Jan 4, 2008)

There are some snow lovers in the Mid Atlantic that would kill for just one hour of that stuff. That's all, sixty minutes.


----------



## scootertig (Jan 4, 2008)

I'd kill to keep temps below 65 next week.  I'm no meteorologist, but that CAN'T be good for snow...


aaron


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 4, 2008)

KingM said:


> Do you think the Tahoe area is going to have some good skiing after the weekend? Just don't go into the woods without some buddies and/or search dogs.
> 
> _Today: Periods of snow. The snow could be heavy at times. High near 25. Strong and damaging winds, with a south wind 100 to 105 mph decreasing to between 80 and 85 mph. Winds could gust as high as 145 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 45 to 51 inches possible.
> 
> ...




I think I just skeet my pants..I know where I'm going skiing this summer..Epic..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 4, 2008)

When I lived in Bozeman it snowed 105 inches in a 5 day period at the end of December of 2003..at Bridger bowl..they were closed for 2 days due to extreme avalanche conditions and when they opened it was sick but too much of a good thing..the plan of attack was to get speed in others trenches on the flats then on steep pitches make a few turns and when you start to run out of speed find a trench or you get stuck...but as the snow settled lower angle slopes became skiable and there was solid powder for at least 10 days..I wish I had some Pontoons back then..

I'll take 15-20 inches of cold smoke 3 percent powder anyday over nipple deep..because I like to maintain my speed..but this storm is more about basebuilding..


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 4, 2008)

Mammoth is highly recommended in the summer:

This was June of 2006, after Mammoth's snowiest winter ever with 55' 4" of snow:


----------



## snoseek (Jan 4, 2008)

ajl50 said:


> That's too much snow. You can't ski that powder for weeks. With the poor snow they have had I doubt this heavy snow will bond well to the underlying layer.  100 inches is not what you want to ski on if it's on top of crappy hoar infested snow.
> It does mean however that they will be skiing until july!



A few days of control work will do a lot I bet. The snow that falls their is much more stable than interior west. Can't easily be done without very fat skis though.


----------

